# pregnant peanut



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

my girl peanut is pregnant and due any day after tuesday  . she has become so skittish that she wont even let me hold her!  . since she is so skittish i'll be sure to leave her and her babies alone for at least 5 days before disturbing her. i have bred her with my brindle male mango. she is getting pretty big! and what color is she? is she RY? thanks 

here is my big mama


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!
Looks RY to me.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you! 

ya thats what i thought she was but i just wanted to be sure!


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

she decided to give birth today! haha so ive got 12 more little ones. i'll post pics when their colors start to show


----------

